# ICD10 Practice Test



## coding4fun (Jan 19, 2015)

Any ideas on where I can find a "free" pactice test for ICD10?  I am scheduled for a boot camp in April but really want to start with ICD10 practicing.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## chappelle_michael@yahoo.com (Dec 7, 2015)

*free icd 10 practice test*

file://gr-file1-08/Users/tchappell/Downloads/ICD-10+Practice+Exam+with+Answers%20(1).pdf


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 7, 2015)

chappelle_michael@yahoo.com said:


> file://gr-file1-08/Users/tchappell/Downloads/ICD-10+Practice+Exam+with+Answers%20(1).pdf



That's not on a publically accessible server. Also just make sure you aren't giving away something you paid for due to copyright laws.

I know this is an old thread that was bumped but there is a free one on CCO.us

http://go.cco.us/free-icd-10-cm-online-practice-exam


----------



## sri22 (Apr 7, 2022)

Any idea where can i find out  FOR  FREE CERITIFED PROFESSIONAL BILLER PRACTICE TEST
THANKS!


----------

